# Merrick brand food?



## Charmie (May 30, 2012)

Hi all!

I absolutely love the amount of advice I've received on this forum so far. I was wondering if you could also help me out in this area. When it comes to dog food, I'm completely lost when it comes to brands. I've been feeding my cat Merrick before grain, and I found that Merrick had dog food on the shelves as well. 

Does anyone else feed their dog Merrick kibble? Is there a better dog food within that price range?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charmie*

Charmie

Welcome!! I don't think Merrick is sold in Illinois.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Merrick is based on marketing and not on nutrition. I would consider the regular formulas overpriced by about 50%. It runs about $1.50lb in my area.

It is just an average food dolled up with charming names and nice packaging.

I am not saying it is a bad food, but Precise Foundation at say $1lb is a better food for substantially less money. There are others I would buy over Merrick.

Merrick also has had several treat recalls.

As far as Before the Grain goes, I really think the company stretches the truth on these because when you really look at the label, they are all chicken. There are better grain free choices in my opinion but again they are not bad products.

I like to stay with products that are based on testing in competition and not on marketing. Dogs are dogs and should eat what is best for a dog, even grain in the right amounts.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I feed my guy Merrick. 

He's healthy.

No food related allergies (he has seasonal allergies during high mold/mildew times of the year).

Maintains a good weight (despite having a thyroid issue).

Solid and small poops. 

His teeth are clean.

His breath smells great.

His eyes are bright.

His coat is healthy and wins him praise from show people at the clubs I train at, etc.

Our collie can eat it despite having a very sensitive stomach (he has to mainly eat a prescription kibble, but having Jacks' food for breakfast doesn't bother his stomach). 

I don't really find it too expensive? We feed 2 cups a day and generally a 15# bag lasts us close to 2 months. That's $30 every two months (2 dollars a pound, btw). Costs the same as the other dog food I fed him in the past and would not hesitate feeding again. 

There are lots of good dog foods that sell for the same price. I think you mainly have to go with a dog food that you see good results, and that you can afford.

There are more expensive dog foods than Merrick (Innova and TOTW, for example) that I would never feed my dog because they would mess up his bowels.


ETA - I think I recognize Precise food. I fed it to one of my dogs at one point. While my dog had no issues with the food, I didn't like how stale the food appeared. I don't know if that comes from the fact that the food is only sold at feed stores...


----------



## GoldenPines (May 23, 2012)

I dont have any experience with Merrick, but I know they have been involved in quite a few treat recalls as a company which would make me feel uneasy to feed the food to my dogs. I have seen it sold at my local petfood store and couldnt help but notice the charming bags with cute names (like Grammys Pot Pie) which to be honest is a turn off to me as it seems more like fluff versus substance, but as far as actually feeding it who knows, it maybe great stuff, Im sure others will chime in.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

GoldenPines said:


> I dont have any experience with Merrick, but I know they have been involved in quite a few treat recalls as a company which would make me feel uneasy to feed the food to my dogs. I have seen it sold at my local petfood store and couldnt help but notice the charming bags with cute names (like Grammys Pot Pie) which to be honest is a turn off to me as it seems more like fluff versus substance, but as far as actually feeding it who knows, it maybe great stuff, Im sure others will chime in.


Heehee... I like the cute names.  

One thing I forgot to throw out there and it is something I'm keeping an eye on.

They apparently have completely changed the names or recipes after buying Organix? I haven't seen the "new food" hit the stores yet and I'm prepared to switch back to Nutro Ultra in case that happens and the "new food" isn't the same quality or joins the realms of "too much" for my dog. As it is, I do believe that the food looks a bit more like Organix recipes.


----------



## Charmie (May 30, 2012)

Haha I have to say, I'm a sucker for cute names as well. Admittedly, the first thing that drew me to their cat food was their packaging, and then I decided to purchase after reading the ingredients list. (It's an awful habit, but I'm a design major! I can't help noticing beautiful packaging!) 

I will take all of the above advice into consideration when I finally go shopping for the new puppy (In about 7 weeks! I'm so excited!) Thank you for the advice!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Charmie said:


> Haha I have to say, I'm a sucker for cute names as well. Admittedly, the first thing that drew me to their cat food was their packaging, and then I decided to purchase after reading the ingredients list. (It's an awful habit, but I'm a design major! I can't help noticing beautiful packaging!)
> 
> I will take all of the above advice into consideration when I finally go shopping for the new puppy (In about 7 weeks! I'm so excited!) Thank you for the advice!


One suggestion, if I may. 

I strongly recommend you leaving your puppy on the food the breeder feeds for at least a few months, if not longer. Give the pup time to adjust to his/her new home and settle in, without worrying about upset tummy troubles on top of it. 

Breeders usually feed what works for their dogs--so I would really leave it alone for a while.  

Good luck and have fun puppy supply shopping!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^ Seconds Wagner's Mom's post. 

Jacks was the first puppy who nommed the same kibble from the breeder for longer than a week. And we had absolutely no diarrhea, no eating problems, etc. 

We started weaning off at 4 or 5 months simply because the food from the breeder was some weird stuff that's not sold in stores.


----------



## Charmie (May 30, 2012)

Definitely will transition slowly from the breeder's food to whatever I choose.  The breeder's choice of food is something weird I have to order online, too. Thanks guys!


----------

